# Easy Patterns for Our Newbies



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Someone was talking about posting easy patterns for our newbies.

Here is some I found.

http://www.gobookee.net/get_book.php?u=aHR0cDovL3d3dy50aWdodGtuaXR3b3JsZC5uZXQuYXUvS25pdHRpbmdQYXR0ZXJucy9Lbml0dGVkQmVhbmllLnBkZgpUb2RkbGVyIGJlYW5pZSBTZXAgMjAwNyAtIFRpZ2h0IEtuaXQgV29ybGQgSG9tZVBhZ2U=

http://www.essentiallyorganized.com.au/Child%27s%20Striped%208ply%20Beanie.pdf

http://www.gobookee.net/get_book.php?u=aHR0cDovL3Byb21vdGlvbnMuc3BvdGxpZ2h0LmNvbS5hdS9wcm9qZWN0cy95YXJuL21lbnMvcmliYmVkX2JlYW5pZV9hbmRfc2NhcmYucGRmCldoYXQgeW914oCZbGwgbmVlZCB0ZW5zaW9uIC0gU3BvdGxpZ2h0IFByb21vdGlvbnM=

http://www.gobookee.net/get_book.php?u=aHR0cDovL3d3dy5rbml0LWEtc3F1YXJlLmNvbS9zdXBwb3J0LWZpbGVzL2tuaXR0ZWQtaGF0LXNxdWFyZV9iZWFuaWUucGRmClNxdWFyZSBCZWFuaWUgSGF0IC0gS25pdHRpbmcgZm9yIGNoYXJpdHk/


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

This is awesome. Sometimes basic patterns are the best, especially when you are learning.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the links.
All nice patterns and no DPNS to worry about.


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

I agree Books.

You cannot get any easy then the last pattern called square hat.


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you very much. 
Susan


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you! They are great even for experienced knitters who need something quick and easy!


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

These are great but they are posted in the wrong section, so they may get moved.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Punkin51 said:


> These are great but they are posted in the wrong section, so they may get moved.


Yes Punkin, I realise that they will probably be classed as "Links & Reasources" but as I stated when I wrote the post they were about a post we had about helping the newbies find easy patterns.

I doubt if the Newbies will see it anyway unless Admin gives us a new thread called Easy Patterns for Newbies/Beginners or something similar but I don't think that will happen, as we seem to have a lot of threads (topics) as it is now.

Newbies have trouble finding their way around in the first few weeks of joining. I thought this may of helped but I doubt it.

Anyway enjoy these easy knitting patterns, they are great for knitting when you need a break from a large project, or to work on while waiting for a doctor's etc appointment, or while travelling and hubby is driving.


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

That was very nice of you to take time out of your day to find these sites, I am not exactly a newbie but sometimes feel like it, thanks I will definitely use some of these!!

k


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks. I hope talscudi sees this..


Nanny Mon said:


> Someone was talking about posting easy patterns for our newbies.
> 
> Here is some I found.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

How nice of you to post these. Thank you


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

Lovely to have some different easy hats for those of us who knit for charity.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Very thoughtful! Gaynell


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

So nice of you and great that there are different sizes. Adapting patterns is something that worried me when I started knitting gifts for different sized heads.  

You, Nanny Mon, and others like you are the reason this is such a wonderful site.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

dandylion said:


> So nice of you and great that there are different sizes. Adapting patterns is something that worried me when I started knitting gifts for different sized heads.
> 
> You, Nanny Mon, and others like you are the reason this is such a wonderful site.


Thank you Dandylion and everyone else.

I am happy to be of help.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

babsbarb said:


> Thanks. I hope talscudi sees this..


I think that a few people on here had their way and talscudi is no longer here. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: I think Tal had a wonderful idea with that post. I don't mean on nanny mon's post I mean in the site.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Great patterns Nanny Mon :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I think that a few people on here had their way and talscudi is no longer here. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: I think Tal had a wonderful idea with that post. I don't mean on nanny mon's post I mean in the site.


Thanks Gagesmom that was the post that prompted this post.. I just couldn't remember who.

I thought when I read the post it was a good idea :thumbup:


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

I thought it was really good idea as well, don't know how it became so controversial, needless. Yes, Tal is gone. Horrible.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

books said:


> I thought it was really good idea as well, don't know how it became so controversial, needless. Yes, Tal is gone. Horrible.


Horrible is right. 100% agreed.


----------

